# تعلم كل شىء عن دوائر الهيدروليك باللغة العربية .



## msobhy98 (26 يناير 2007)

:73: :73: :73: :73: 
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 

*أخوكم المهندس / محمود غنيم*

*كل ما تتمنى معرفته عن دوائر الهيدروليك بأدق التفاصيل موجود هنا باللغة العربيه
المصدر هو المؤسسه العامة للتعليم الفنى بالمملكة العربية السعودية*


1- أساسيات قدرة الموائع

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl113.pdf

2-نظم هيدروليكية ونيوماتية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys121.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysn121.pdf

3- مكونات هيدروليكية / نيوماتية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys124.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl124.pdf

4- هيدروليكا كهربية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl211.pdf

5- وحدات التحكم المنطقي المبرمج

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl222.pdf

6- هيدروليكيا المعدات المتنقلة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl223.pdf

7- هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤارزة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sys224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/sysl224.pdf


----------



## msobhy98 (26 يناير 2007)

أرجو أن أرى ردود الساده الاعضاء


----------



## turbo84 (27 يناير 2007)

mashkooooooor 3la elmagohodat elgamda de.......go on


----------



## بحر الاسلام (27 يناير 2007)

بصراحه شئ اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس بشناق (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## الفولى (27 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر على هذا العمل


----------



## msobhy98 (28 يناير 2007)

ألف شكر على الردودالرائعه دى


----------



## abdallahn (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (28 يناير 2007)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام العطاء
محمد مبسوطه


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## MOSTAFACATER (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/هيما (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## م.محمد قدوري (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو أسحاق (3 فبراير 2007)

نسأل الله أن يبارك فيك وأن ينفع بهذا العلم أخواننا المسلمين


----------



## engmmostafaa (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام977 (3 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى الكريم


----------



## سامح حسون (13 أبريل 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## msobhy98 (13 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على الردود


----------



## نور الدائم (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## نور الدائم (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ودبيلا (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يااخي علي نظم هيدروليكية ونيوماتية جد رائع .


----------



## غسان ميدة (15 أبريل 2007)

لك مني كل الشكر والاحترام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دعيج (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mannheim2010 (20 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه شئ اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر ادم (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ياخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## msobhy98 (22 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

نرجو المزيد 

مع كل التوفيق و التقدم


----------



## الفاضل (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مجدي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلللل


----------



## مجدي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلللل


----------



## msobhy98 (25 أبريل 2007)

العفو ياجماعه بارك الله لكم


----------



## ashraf_oricat91 (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## سليمان1 (20 يوليو 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على ها الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mimh999 (21 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو تفعيل الرابط مرة اخرى ليستفيد كل الاعضاء


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (21 يوليو 2007)

*أرجو التأكد من الوحدات والمعادلات المستخدمة لأني لاحظت بعض الأخطاء إلا إذا تم تعديلها من قبل المؤسسة
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (22 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو تفعيل الرابط مرة اخرى ليستفيد كل الاعضاء


----------



## alabanosi (22 يوليو 2007)

يااخي الروابط لا تعمل يا ترى ما السبب:81:


----------



## gearbox (23 يوليو 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## هاله (4 أغسطس 2007)

المواقع مش بتفتح ليه 
هيا من فتره كبيره كانت بتفتح معايا


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## esam19260 (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل
الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## هاله (17 أغسطس 2007)

المواقع مش بتفتح ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 أغسطس 2007)

معلش الروابط مش شعاله
و لكن على العموم الف الف الف شكر


----------



## هاله (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا للرد


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## تايكندو مان (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب
ولكن الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
الي الامام


----------



## ودبيلا (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس علي المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you , bgd maghoood ra2a3


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السرفر مش شغال بس شكرا جدا على مجهودك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

قد أكون جئت لهذا الموقع متأخرا 
لكن عموما لا رابط فيه يعمل
وشكرا :63:


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## هلال محمود (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## romioo (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتجميع هذه الملفات وضغطها وتحميلها علي موقع رابيد شير مثلا لان التحميل من الموقع صعب جدا جدا ويكاد يكون مستحيل 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر علي المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## romioo (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو قراءة التعليق
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتجميع هذه الملفات وضغطها وتحميلها علي موقع رابيد شير مثلا لان التحميل من الموقع صعب جدا جدا ويكاد يكون مستحيل 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر علي المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## محمد بن قنانة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*تحية*

الك تحية منالقلب وجزاك الله خيرا
:15:


----------



## الفولى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## الكنزى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## salt (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بكل وضوح جزيت الف الف لف خير


----------



## م/محمد محرم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## anasfree1 (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيرا عن المسلمين جميعا و أتمنى لك دوام الصحة و العافية


----------



## midoaggor (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الوافر


----------



## midoaggor (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الوافر


----------



## شعبان سيد جوده (27 يوليو 2009)

شي رائع جدا شكرا بقفغاهنيبل


----------



## tarekgad (27 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot and god bless you


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
موضوع اكثر من رائع تستحق عليه التقييم


----------



## رضا الشاهد (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عمل اثر من رائع


----------



## wael22009 (28 يوليو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خير وربنا يوفقك ويديمك


----------



## cat man (30 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*
الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام العطاء​


----------



## عبد الكافي (11 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرعلى هذا المجهود*​


----------



## eng.m.soltan (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس جزاك الله 1000 خير


----------



## كليبات (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب


----------



## كدراوى (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير0 استفدت كثير من هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## tempo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي شي طيب


----------



## KAMAL ABDELWAHED (11 أكتوبر 2009)

حاجة جامده جدا..
الف شكر يا بطل


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (11 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي 

بس هل ممكن الممكن تساعدني في مشروع للتقنية هيدرولك و نيومتك 

ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## العكادي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الحرارى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التقنية بالاحساء (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكرا لك اخوي 


بس ياريت المساعد في مشؤوع هيدروليكي باللغة العربيه اذا ممكن 

وشكرا .......


----------



## محمود إبراهيم عيسي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علمأ ونفعنا واياك بالعلم النافع


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*بصراحه شئ اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## عمراياد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## غريب الطباع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع حلو جزاكم الله كل خير............................


----------



## zaghal (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم يا مهندس محمود
واذا كان هناك المزيد لا تحرمنا منه


----------



## سباعي1 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود المقدر جزاك الله خيرا


----------

